# The BIG day!!!



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Okay, so it's the big day. I've spent a week gathering supplies, buying or borrowing any tools I didn't have, researching plans, and cleaning my property up just for today! I have help coming over and we are going to do two big projects. :wahoo: 

Project one: Build a detached back pen and make my doe pen almost 3x the size! Woohoo! :thumb: Soon as I get the stinkin boat trailer out of the way that is...silly inlaws think we have an abundance of storage space just because we live on an acre...bleck :GAAH: ....Anywho! Trailer out, big pens in. AND THEN...

Project two: Build a 2 tier playground for my does. One high level platform with a ramp off of it, and a low level platform with steps up to it (the low level will serve as a step to the high level). Can't wait to see the kids play on it in spring!! :stars: 

Soon...a playground for my buck and the whether(s) I plan on getting for companions for him, hay feeders, and who knows what else! I'll just be so excited to have this stuff done today! :leap: Will post pictures upon completion...Thanks for listing to me rant with all of my excitement! It just make me feel so good when I can do anything good for any of my pets - esp giving them more space and new toys! :clap:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cool! sounds ike your goats are spoiled.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sounds like you are keeping busy...busy....... it is so well worth it... in the end.... :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Okay, so I got the hole area cleared and the new buck pen built. I also tripled to does' pen! This is all in anticipation of March babies. We want to keep a whether or two to join the buck as well as all of the does (unless for some reason one doesn't seem fit for breeding and milk). We also got about 2/3 of the structure done before my drill died! Drats! :GAAH: Well, here are some pic of the buck enjoying his new pen. I'll have doe pen and playground pics tomorrow after the drill is charged and I get it all slapped together! I am SO thankful my dad and brothers are carpenters and mechanics. I realized today working with my "girl" friend...just how bad some girls can be at handy work! :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

Okay, in this one you can see almost the whole pen. 








Mercedes (Rotty puppy) and Courageous gearing up to "spar"








She makes her move...








He makes his move...








Now they kiss and make up :ROFL: : :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: 








And finally...our puppies need to rest after a long day of wrestling and sunbathing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Mercedes (Rotty puppy) and Courageous gearing up to "spar"


 Love those pics....they are adorable....the rotty rearing up...that is hilarious.... LOL ..that's the cutest....  :greengrin: :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok lots of things to say:

GORGEOUS view

adorable puppies

fun pictures of the doggie and buck :greengrin: 

your buck looks like my buck Zee

I can hardly use a power tool to save my life --- YAY for brothers and a dad! 

Nice pens - always loved the cattle panels, I personally dont use them but my friend does and wow how convenient 

cant wait to see more :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww!
cute dog and goat! 
and nice pen! he looks happy :thumb:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ditto to Stacey's comments on your pets and pens, love the scenery!


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you SO much everyone! I am glad you all got a smile and a chuckle out of the pictures! I love the view out here, we are in Red Rock outside of Reno, NV. It's lovely. Mountains and sage for miles and miles :greengrin: 

My buck is happy as can be when Mercedes is in there with him, but when she goes inside the house he gets all fussy because he is no longer sharing a fence line with the does. Now he is like 8 feet away! Poor boy :ROFL: :slapfloor: 

More pictures later!!

Oh, and Stacey, is there a picture of your buck I can see? I love Courageous! He is so sweet, his smell is not too offensive (not compared to some of the other bucks I've smelt) and I LOVE his coloring...the spots on his sides and his head as well as his frosted ears...so cute!  :drool:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup you can see pictures of Phoenix Rising Farm MaskOfZoro here http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/zee.htm

more recent pictures he looks much more like your boy since is all fuzzy


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Okie dokie! New digs are up and running! In the pictures I don't have the ramp in yet because I am working on brackets so I can take the whole thing apart in pieces and by able to move it if need be. But otherwise, we are rockin and rollin!

Lullabelle went right for it! Penny hid under me and inspected from afar (see the ears below?) :slapfloor: 









Lullabelle likes using the platform to scratch her neck, but I could quite catch her in the act! :ROFL: 









The *almost* finished project: :leap: 









The finished "big" pen :wahoo: 









Half an hour later...Lullabelle is still playing on it...and Penny? She's still standing back and staring! :question: 









"What? It's time for my R&R." :angel2: 









Once again, thank you all so much for sharing my excitement with me. :thumb: Can't wait to put the finishing touches on (brackets, ramp, and some bracers between the legs)! And soon I'll be starting some nice hay feeders :greengrin:


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh! And Stacey: Zee is so cute! And he does look a lot like Courageous! Such handsome boys :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice set up :thumb:  

Penny certainly waste NO time finding the perfect spot - one smart goat. Lulabelle will be up there with her in no time believe me - well that is if Penny lets her


----------

